# Centrifuge (جهاز الطرد المركزي)



## سليمان الحيزان (25 يونيو 2007)

مقدمة:
تستعمل في المختبرات أجهزة تسمى أجهزة الطرد المركزية ، وهي على أنواع متعددة لكن الغرض منها واحد وهو فصل الدم أو المواد السائلة إلى أجزائها الرئيسية وذلك لاستخدام كل واحد على حدة أو دراسته وتحليله.

مبدأ عمل جهاز الطرد المركزي:
يعتمد مبدأ عمل أجهزة الطرد المركزي على :
1-الحركة الدورانية.
2-قوة الطرد المركزي.

أنواع أجهزة الطرد المركزي:
1- النوع اليدوي Manual Cent:
وهذا الجهاز يدار باليد ولا تزيد سرعته عن 1500/(RPM) دورة بالدقيقة وهي تستخدم لعملية الفصل البسيطة.

2-أجهزة الطرد المركزية الكهربائيةElectrical centrifuge :
تصنف أجهزة الطرد المركزية الكهربائية حسب الحجم وسرعة الدوران ونوع المحور(الرأس) جهاز الطرد.وتتكون من:
1-مفتاح غلق.
2-غطاء.
3-محرك كهربائي.
4-فحمات كربونية. 
5-قاعدة مطاطية.
6-أرجل مطاطية.
7-ماسك للسلك.
8-علبة مكثفات.
9-رابط توصيل أسلاك.
10-أسلاك توصيل.
11-مفتاح السرعة.
12-مقاومة متغيرة.
13-الجزء الدوار.
14-موضع لأنابيب الاختبار.
ويوجد نوعان رئيسيان من أجهزة الطرد المركزية الكهربائية:
1-أجهزة الطرد المركزي الاعتيادي(Ordinary Centrifuge):
وتنقسم إلى نوعين: 
*- أجهزة الطرد المخبرية (Laboratory Centrifuge):
تصل سرعتها من 3 إلى 10 ألاف دورة بالدقيقة.
وتستخدم في فصل مكونات الدم لمعرفة عدد كريات الدم البيضاء والحمراء.وهذا النوع لا يوجد فيه منظم سرعة.
*أجهزة الطرد المركزية هائلة السرعة(Ultra Centrifuge ):
هذه الأجهزة سرعتها عالية تصل إلى 51 ألف دورة بالدقيقة مثل هذه السرعة مكنت العلماء من فصل وبشكل نقي المكونات الدقيقة جدا للخلية.
وتتميز بإمكانية التحكم في درجة حرارة غرفة الدوران وتفريغها من الهواء لتقليل الاحتكاك به للحد من الحرارة الناتجة عن الدوران السريع.
وتتميز بوجود تحكم في سرعة الدوران أثناء التوقف وأنها ثقيلة جدا وبتالي تكون ثابتة ونسبة الارتجاج معدومة تماما.
2-أجهزة الطرد المركزية عالية السرعة والمبردة (Ultra Refrigerated (Centrifuge :
سرعة هذه الأجهزة تتراوح من 50 إلى 75 ألف دورة بالدقيقة وتستعمل لفصل أجزاء دقيقة جدا وكذلك الفصل التدريجي لمكونات العينات ذات الكثافات المتباينة حيث يستعمل سرعات مختلفة وحسب المادة المراد تحليلها.
وتتميز أنها كبيرة الحجم واحتوائها على مفتاح تحكم ومنظم للسرعة ووجود ميزة خاصة حيث أنها تحتوي على جهاز تبريد للمحافظة على درجة حرارة ثابتة للمحلول المراد فصل محتوياته وهذا الجهاز للمحاليل التي تتأثر بالحرارة نتيجة الدوران مثل الدم ، ويوجد في المستشفيات الكبيرة والمختبرات الخاصة.

أنواع الرؤوس الدوارة في أجهزة الطرد المركزي:
1-الرأس المتأرجح Swing Out Head:
وفيه تتخذ أنابيب الطرد المركزي وضعا أفقيا عند الدوران ووضعا رأسيا عند التوقف حيث توضع الأنابيب في رؤوس متصلة مع بعضها البعض بمفاصل متحركة.
2-الرأس الزاوي Angel Head:
وتتخذ الأنابيب زاوية ثابتة عند الدوران وهذا يضمن سرعة دوران أعلى وبتالي يكون الترسيب أسرع نظرا لأن المقاومة الناتجة عن سرعة الدوران تكون أقل عند استعمال هذا النوع من الرؤوس.
3-الرأس العمودي Vertical Head:
حيث تكون أنابيب الطرد المركزية دائما في وضع رأسي أو عمودي سواء عند الدوران أو التوقف.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يونيو 2007)

الأخ سليمان .

تحية طيبة .

بداية موفقة وطرح جميل ومفصل استمر اعنك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع والشرح المبسط،
لدي استفسار بسيط: هل لديك صورة او توضيح لمنظومة الكبح في جهاز الطرد المركزي ؟ حيث ان جهاز الطرد المركزي اذا لم يتم ايقافه عن طريق منظومة خاصة سيبقى في دورانه مدة طويلة واعتقد انها مجال مغناطيسي معاكس للمجال المتولد وليست منظومة كبح تصادمية حتى لا تتمتزج المواد مرة اخرى، هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## سليمان الحيزان (26 يونيو 2007)

نعم أخوي م.محمد الكسواني 
كلامك صحيح ولاكن ليس في كل الأجهزة يوجد بها هذا النظام ففي بعض الأجهزة تكون سرعتها غير عالية فلاتحتاج لموقف اما في الأجهزة العالية السرعة يوجد فيها النظام الذي ذكرته


----------



## سليمان الحيزان (26 يونيو 2007)

ومعليش نسيت للأسف لايوجد عندي صور


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (26 يونيو 2007)

سليمان الحيزان قال:


> نعم أخوي م.محمد الكسواني
> كلامك صحيح ولاكن ليس في كل الأجهزة يوجد بها هذا النظام ففي بعض الأجهزة تكون سرعتها غير عالية فلاتحتاج لموقف اما في الأجهزة العالية السرعة يوجد فيها النظام الذي ذكرته


جزاك الله كل خير على ردك السريع وعلى اهتمامك.


----------



## مختار الأحسائي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على ذلك


----------

